# Licenciado



## RossaMC

Me gustaría saber si alguien conoce la traducción de "Licenciado" en alemán y cuál sería su abreviatura en dicho idioma. Y también me gustaría sabercómo se dice en alemán "licenciado en Filología Inglesa".
Gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:
Es que depende mucho del tipo de carrera universitaria (ademásde de que, según tengo entendido,  en castellano también hay varios usos del término "Licenciado", dependiendo del país).

Muchas veces se dice simplemente _einen *Abschluss *in XY haben_ (muy general), o si se sabe cuál fue el tipo de carrera, _ein *Diplom*/einen *Magister*/*Bachelor*/*Master *in XY_ _haben_.

_en Filología Inglesa_ sería _..in Englischer Philologie_.


----------



## severin83

Filología Inglesa tambien se traduce como *Anglistik*.
saludos


----------



## RossaMC

Pero en un formulario para un trabajo en la casilla "Titel" yo diría en español: Licenciada (Lda.), en alemán que se pondría?


----------



## Liana

Cuando hayas concluido una carrera universitaria y hayas obtenido el grado de  licenciatura se podría decir "Hochschulabsolventin".

O: Absolventin _in algo o Englischer Philologie_ o como sea.

Lg Liana


----------



## Sidjanga

RossaMC said:


> Pero en un formulario para un trabajo pone en la casilla "Titel" (...)


Depende de la carrera que hayas hecho y de ahí qué "título" o "grado" de los términos en alemán parezca ser el equivalente más adecuado. Mirá aquí.
Quizá podrías ponerlo incluso tal cual, e incluir entre paréntesis a qué término alemán se correspondería más o menos.

Yo evitaría poner _Hochschulabsolvent(in)_, dado que eso es muy general y simplemente no suele usarse en contextos así (normalmente suele usarse para gente recién licenciada, sobre todo distinguiéndola de estudiantes, por un lado, y personas que ya llevan trabajando algún tiempo después de haber terminado su carrera, por otro).

Pero sí podría ser una opción poner "Hochschulabschluss in Anglistik/Englisch" o simplemente "Abschluss in Anglistik/Englisch" (aunque después sí te preguntarán si es un _Diplom, Master, Magister,._..).
De todas formas, sobre todo en contextos como este -un formulario donde te preguntan por tu formación etc.- en alemán no suele importar mucho que se _sea _un _XYólogo _o se _tenga _un _título en XYología_.


----------



## RossaMC

Gracias por las respuestas. 

Según el links, creo que sería Diplom en este caso. Es que una diplomatura en España son 3 años de carrera y una licenciatura 5, pero ya veo que aquí la denominación es otra.

Saludos


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Buenos días. Yo escucho frecuentemente un programa de filosofía por WDR, y su conductor presenta muchas veces a sus invitados como "diplomierter Philosoph", lo que yo no traduciría por otra cosa más que "licenciado en filosofía". Mutatis mutandi, nos quedaría "*diplomierter Anglist*". Espero que te sirva, un saludo.


----------



## Akrotiri

En Alemania existe el título de _Bachelor _para carreras de tres años, que equivale a la diplomatura española.

Para las licenciaturas existen las titulaciones "Diplom" y "Magister Artium" (abreviado como M.A.), para carreras de Ciencias o de Letras respectivamente.


----------

